# [Firefox] Ne veut plus démarrer (résolu)

## superman2001

Bonjour,

Depuis la mise à jour de Firefox vers la version 2.0.0.8 (vendredi), je n'arrive plus à le démarrer.

Voici ce qu'il me met :

 *Quote:*   

> No running windows found
> 
> firefox-bin exited with non-zero status (1)

 

Voici les USE avec lesquels il a été compilé, le compilateur étant gcc-4.1.2 :

 *Quote:*   

> -bindist -debug -filepicker gnome ipv6 java -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama xprint linguas: -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW

 

Et les C(XX)FLAGS (pas de LDFLAGS) :

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O3 -march=prescott -pipe -falign-functions=4 -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fomit-frame-pointer"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

 

Quelqu'un serait-il au courant d'un problème similaire, sachant que j'ai cherché dans les forums et le bugzilla sans rien trouver de probant?

Merci d'avance.Last edited by superman2001 on Fri Oct 26, 2007 7:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## galerkin

Salut,

As tu essayé de recompiler avec des Cflags plus safe? pour voir si cela n'influe pas?

----------

## superman2001

J'ai essayé de recompiler avec les CFLAGS suivants :

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

 

Rien n'y fait. Même erreur. Le problème doit donc être autre part.

----------

## bouleetbil

salut

si tu renommes ~/.mozilla/firefox . (Ne pas le supprimer tu perds toute ta config de firefox)

----------

## VikingB

Je lis dans certaines réponses en "googlant" que cela peut être dû à un libgtk . As-tu fait une mise à jour récente ?

D'autre part un autre conseil propose de supprimer (ou je dirais plutôt - de renommer temporairement) le dossier .mozilla de ton home et de relancer .Last edited by VikingB on Sun Oct 21, 2007 9:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## superman2001

J'ai déjà essayé de renommer (et non supprimer) mon .mozilla, rien n'y fait.

Pour ce qui est de GTK+, la version installée est la 2.10.14 compilée le 4 octobre (j'ai réinstallé mon système récemment).

Je n'ai jamais eu ce problème auparavant. Il est apparu quand j'ai démarré pour la première fois firefox-2.0.0.8

A part faire un downgrade en attendant, que puis-je faire?

----------

## galerkin

tu peux peut être essayer avec la version bin de firefox pour voir si tu as le même problème...

----------

## VikingB

Que se passe-t-il si tu lance firefox en ligne de commande sous root ?  (pas recommandé, mais enfin...)

----------

## gglaboussole

 *superman2001 wrote:*   

> J'ai essayé de recompiler avec les CFLAGS suivants :
> 
>  *Quote:*   CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" 
> 
> Rien n'y fait. Même erreur. Le problème doit donc être autre part.

 

je pense effectivement que tu peux exclure un problème de flags car firefox comme openoffice et bien d'autres "désactives" les flags "sensibles"... si tu observes la compilation défiler à l'écran tu verras qu'il peut se compiler avec des flags différents de ceux de ton make.conf

----------

## superman2001

 *VikingB wrote:*   

> Que se passe-t-il si tu lance firefox en ligne de commande sous root ?  (pas recommandé, mais enfin...)

 

Allez savoir pourquoi, ça fonctionne. Peut-être un problème de permissions ou un plugin foireux? Je vérifierai cet après-midi.

----------

## VikingB

Ca, c'est intéressant . Il semble donc que le problème provienne de ton fichier utilisateur .mozilla. Je trouve une autre suggestion : supprimer dans .mozilla, le fichier .parentlock  (il se trouve chez moi dans /home/(moi)/.mozilla/firefox/xxxxxxx.default  )

----------

## CryoGen

J'ai le même problème, je suis repassé en 2.0.0.7 en attendant  :Smile: 

----------

## superman2001

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> J'ai le même problème, je suis repassé en 2.0.0.7 en attendant 

 

Tant qu'à faire, moi aussi...   :Wink: 

----------

## n3Cre0

Just wanted to say that I'm experiencing the same.

However I can start firefox 2.0.0.8 as root?? with the same ~/.mozilla folder.

It's strange... also downgraded to 2.0.0.7

Sorry for my english, I can read french but write/speak it is a bit different  :Wink: 

----------

## ryo-san

apparemment

```
chmod -R o+r /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/
```

resoud le probleme ... ?

----------

## n3Cre0

That did it!

Finally it works  :Very Happy: 

Merci  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

Cool, vais pouvoir updater finalement  :Smile: 

----------

## superman2001

Ca fonctionne en effet. Merci pour tout.

----------

## loopx

c'est résolu alors   :Laughing: 

----------

## superman2001

En effet. Je viens juste d'y penser. Je vais le mettre.

----------

